

CoDel: wireless-friendly adaptive queue management - obtu
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2209336

======
obtu
This is a new algorithm to fight bufferbloat by Kathleen Nichols and Van
Jacobson. It has no tunables, and is able to adapt to bandwidth changes of two
orders on magnitude, making it suitable for radio links (3G, WiFi).

Patches for the CeroWrt home router are being tested:
[https://gettys.wordpress.com/2012/05/08/fundamental-
progress...](https://gettys.wordpress.com/2012/05/08/fundamental-progress-
solving-bufferbloat/) Via <https://lwn.net/Articles/496250/>

